# 90 gallon and 110 p/c



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok, I just spent, literally 20 hours reading this forum! Thanks to the many who have posted some great info here. There is no lack of knowledge, and I feel I will be spending much more time here!

As I posted earlier, I have a new 90 that will get set up in about 7 days. I am planning on going the low light/easy plant/ high fish load method. Along those lines, the local LFS is going out of business, and I can get a choice of coralife lights to add if I want, like 2 24" or a 36" (96 watt?) or even a 48",( but the cord may interfere with the hood). My question, would more light than the 110 p/c that came with it be a good thing or a bad thing? (algae problems?) 

I suppose I could add CO2 later, and understand that then more light would be a good thing. 

Just trying to strike a balance from the start here.

90 gallon aga
3-4" flourite
Starting "kit" of plants from one of the sponsor's here to plant as densely as they suggest.
110 power compact daylight
8 4" loaches, an angel, and a few other dwarf ciclids

Any suggestions? I know 'instant success' is unattainable, but looking to improve my odds on a beautiful tank.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Bump.

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I always suggest starting out with 2 watts per gallon. I havent had any experience with anything less than that....


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Peter,

Sounds good so far. You're somewhat limited on plant choice with that amount of light, I'd try for just a little more than what you have. If you're planning on adding more in the future with CO2, you might even want to get a double fixture and only run one of the bulbs for now.

I would, however, put something under that fluorite, especially at first. A thin layer of peat would work.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

...and some mulm from an established tank if available....


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 17, 2004)

Ah, the plan is a 'changing. You see, I spend way to much time sitting here and reading all you people have to say!

The light got upgraded to two strips, the 110 watt all-glass power compact, and a coralife 130 watt power compact.

Greg Watson just got a paypal.
Glass Garden is about to get one also.:^)

I think I am going to have to change my handle to just "wantplants"!

I also have 8 bags of eco-complete on their way.

So, with the eco complete, I will still need some organic material on the bottom? I looked at the Borg (Home Depot) for ground peat, and only saw peat-moss. Is this what you people use? Maybe a very thin layer on the very bottom. Is this not needed though in the "high tech" approach?

I also have an 2228 clone form fleabay on the way. I have the 2229 on my established 55 that I could move over. initially, I was considering hooking up the CO2 to that thru the breather, but now I will use the glass gardens reactor.

I dont know how much the 2229 will boil off the CO2 if I use it, so I may not. It is a closed off wet dry filter, but it does breath a bit thru that hose.

The carpet is taking much longer than thought, so it will be after Christmas before I get to add water. In the meantime I want to have all my ducks in a row.... The tank is calling me every time I walk past it in my garage!

Once again, many thanks to all who participate in this forum. Someday I hope to give useful advice to someone in my shoes. It will be quite some time though! 

Also, if you were in my shoes, would you get a 9watt power twist and plumb it in while I was putting everything else together? Just in case sorta thing? 

If I just had the one 2228 clone, that my not be enough circulation? Opinions?

Peter


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Excellent!

What kind of CO2 are you going with?

I'd put a 1/4" layer of peat moss below the Eco.

If you've already got the UV, might as well plumb it. It does make green water easier to deal with.


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 17, 2004)

I went with the Glass Gardens "system 2", which has their reactor, sms122, and regulator, counter, solinoid, check valve,etc. Seems to be one of the best values out there! I'll hit up ebay for a new 10 pound aluminum cylinder. Does the ph probe have suction cups, and when you do water changes, do you have to worry about keeping it wet 100% of the time?

So for the peat, just take peatmoss and grind it up? For some reason, I have not found the answer using the search function.

The devil's in the details!

Peter


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, here is what happened 'cause I listened so well to all you. Pic one is when I got my order in from aquariumplants.com
Pic 2 is about three weeks later....
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=703&stc=1
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=704&stc=1


----------

